# Crochet pattern for baby christening shoe/sandle



## patrysie

Hi Patrys here is there someone that can help me with a pattern for a baby shoe\sandle its for a friends granddaughter christening Please anyone. Would like something like this


----------



## Chrissy

How are you at adapting?
http://crochetdreamz.blogspot.com/2011/04/sporty-sandals-for-boy-or-girl-crochet.html


----------



## patrysie

Thanks Chrissy I would look into it xx


----------



## blueeyes314

I found the pattern here at this link...

http://www.etsy.com/listing/107634480/pattern-pt002-baby-shoes-with-beads-baby


----------



## suzannesbaih

Here it is. I am the original designer for those baby booties with beads. There is more sizes in my shop.
http://www.patternsdesigner.etsy.com


----------



## blueeyes314

Thank you for posting the link


----------



## Rena67

I bought the pattern for the baby shoes with beads and it is crochet in threads not yarn. I wrote and said that I would have liked it in yarn the lady told me she would write it for yarn but never got back to me ...disappointed  I have had a go at it in yarn but would fit a 6yr old not a baby shame as I loved the design


----------



## mccreamg

Would love pattern for pink pair. If anyone runs across it. Thank you


----------



## suzannesbaih

Here it is. I am the original designer for those baby booties with beads. There is more sizes in my shop.
www.patternsdesigner.etsy.com


----------



## suzannesbaih

My pleasure


----------



## Rena67

suzannesbaih said:


> Here it is. I am the original designer for those baby booties with beads. There is more sizes in my shop.
> www.patternsdesigner.etsy.com


Hello Suzie have tried to contact you an left messages a couple of times I Purchased the white beaded shoe from you but it did not say it was in thread and you responded saying you would write it in yarn for me but not heard back from you ?
Rena


----------



## Tash

Hi those Sandles are so beautiful can you tell me where we can find the pattern for the pink ones. Kind regards xo


----------



## emilyann

I would like to get this pattern.


----------



## heymcmom7

I would really love the pattern for the pink sandals. Does anyone know where I can find it?


----------



## ClausShaggy

I am also desperately trying to find the pattern but no deal ..:-(


----------



## jacktherussell

I know this is late but these sandals, although in 4 ply cotton yarn can be made in thicker yarn for older babies - https://www.etsy.com/uk/listing/153936464/crochet-pattern-flower-sole?ref=shop_home_feat_1

There are written and charted instructions


----------



## ToleGranny

I am still looking for the pattern for the pink sandals..any help would be appreciated. TIA


----------



## skinny minnie

The pink ones are from a Russian site and there is no English translation


----------



## Coonbody

The white ones are for sale here: http://ideservenewshoes.com/baby-booties-with-beads-crochet-baby-booties-with-pearls-baby-shoes-with-beads.html
I haven't found a pattern for them...yet.


----------



## shazia

Hi, Suzie, your projects are really lovely. I love crocheting and have seen your projects on the net. I'm from Kenya and therefore to buy your patterns is difficult.


----------

